# Mnie rano bolało lewe ucho



## Vodoun

Dzien dobry,
  Znam tylko kilka słów po polsku.  But I am learning.  My girlfriend likes it when I speak Polish so I'm learning more.  She wrote me a few sentences in Polish, of course I don't understand it but I want to impress her 1 time and reply to her fluently, can anyone help?

Here is what she said:
"Subject: Dzien Dobry Panu

Jak sie dzisiaj czujesz?
  Mnie rano bolalo lewe ucho I lewy (tonsil). Ale wzielam tabletki I juz troche lepiej."



Can someone translate it for me and maybe type a short reply for me to send her?
Don't worry I'm not going to ask this every week, I just want to impress her this 1 time.


I'm also interested in what Panu means, I know Pan and Pani, but not Panu.  

Dziękuję,
Vodoun


----------



## Vodoun

Okay well I already replied to her, I used this translator, it seems to be the best: www translatica pl (Please tell me if you know a better Polish/English translator)

I think she said How are you feeling today?  This morning I had pain in my ear and tonsils, but I took some pills and felt better.

I would still like to know what Panu means. 

xxx

Dziekuje,
Vodoun


----------



## .Jordi.

Vodoun said:


> I would still like to know what Panu means.


_Pan _= Nom. sing., _panu _= Dat. sing.



> xxx
> 
> Oh, and welcome to our world, Vodoun!


----------



## Vodoun

.Jordi. said:


> Oh, and welcome to our world, Vodoun!



Thank you!

I'm not sure that she meant sing, because what she said was "Dzien Dobry Panu"
The translator says "for you", another one says "Lord"
Any ideas?


----------



## .Jordi.

Vodoun said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm not sure that she meant sing


sing. = singular .

_Panu _it's the singular form of the dative of the noun _pan_, just like I wrote.
And you could translate it (the whole sentence: _dzień dobry panu_) as: _good day/morning to you._ (But said in the formal way).


----------



## Vodoun

Pan = more than 1 person  panu = 1 person?

Pan means you or Mr.?

Also I don't know what Nom. or even dative means (it's okay if it's too long to explain)


----------



## elroy

Vodoun said:


> Pan = more than 1 person panu = 1 person?


 No.  They are both singular (that means 1 person), but they are each in a different *case*.  The first is in the *nominative* case, and the second is in the *dative* case.

If you are serious about learning Polish but don't know what cases are, you need to grab a good grammar book ASAP. 

In short, _case_ is a grammatical category that refers to changes in the form of a noun depending on its function within a sentence.  For example, "The book is good" is "*Książka* jest dobra" but "I want the book" is "Chcę *książk**ę*."  In the first sentence, the noun is in the *nominative* case; in the second, it is in the *accusative* case.

Polish has seven cases, and every noun is in a certain case in every sentence.  Which case is correct depends on the noun's function within the sentence. 





> Pan means you or Mr.?


 Both, actually.   More specifically, it means _Mr._ or _sir_ but can be used as a formal way to say _you_.  You wouldn't ask a man you have just met "Mówisz po angielsku?".  You would say "*Pan* mówi po angielsku?".


----------



## AgnesLu

Vodoun said:


> Pan means you or Mr.?


 
And something explained less profesionally, but maybe easier for everyday use: 
“You” means: Pan (Sir), Pani (Lady), Państwo (many people, most often a couple of one man and one woman), Panowie (some men), Panie (some women), wy (you in plural), ty (you in singular), etc.

Dzień dobry Panu – Good morning Sir. (“Dzień dobry Pan” is incorrect).
Dzień dobry Panom – Good morning Sirs
Dzień dobry Pani – Good morning Ma’am
Dzieńdobry Paniom – Good morning Ma’ams

Dziękuję Panu – Tkank you, Sir
Dam Panu – I’ll give you, Sir
Mówię Panu – I’m telling you, Sir, etc.


----------



## BezierCurve

> I don't know what Nom. or even dative means


 
Though elroy did a great job, I'd like to add my bit to it: to make it easier to understand (cases) think about pronouns (say, "he") in English. It goes like:

*1. He* is tall. 

but:

2. I'll give it to *him*. -> Dat. (You can't say: I'll give it to *he*.)

Same thing happens in Polish (and many other languages), except you have to do it to every word (like Pan -> Panu) . Hope it helps.


----------



## Vodoun

Dziękuję za pomoc w ięzyku polskim.

xxx


----------



## mcibor

More about basic information what the heck is case you can find on

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grammatical_case

Polish has 7 cases, without the ablative one.


----------

